# Sous vide bowls



## biaviian (Sep 23, 2017)

We had somebody watch our house for a few days.  While the person was here, they cooked eggs in our bowls in my microwave and didn't clean them.  So, we came home to four bowls with stuck on egg.  We tried and tried to get it off the bowls, but we weren't able to accomplish it.  We tried soaking it overnight, using the dishwasher on high temp and sanitize, and I spent too much time with a brute force attempt.

Well, I was prepping for a chuck roast cook when it hit me.  Let's cook the bowels!  I LOVE these bowls and the matching plates.  I've never held or eaten off better dishes.

Here they are raw, uncooked.  













IMG_20170923_092622.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Sep 23, 2017






At this point, they have been cooking for an hour.  I removed one for a test and the stuff almost came off without much effort but I wanted to let the others cook for a bit.













IMG_20170923_092550.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Sep 23, 2017


















IMG_20170923_090340.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Sep 23, 2017






I let the rest cook for about two hours, and the crud came right off!  I will be making this again if needed.  The hardest part was getting them out of the bath.  I ended up using a metal spatula and tongs.













IMG_20170923_092537.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Sep 23, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2017)

Great idea!

Good info to know!

Al


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2017)

Ya . Good info . I used mine the other day to check the probes on my TP-20 .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2017)

Vinegar, lemon juice Microwave for 30 seconds to 1 minute wipe out rinse done. 

This method will also steam clean the inside of the micro. Which I would assume must of had egg bits all over it too.


----------



## biaviian (Sep 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Vinegar, lemon juice Microwave for 30 seconds to 1 minute wipe out rinse done.
> 
> This method will also steam clean the inside of the micro, which I would assume must of had egg bits all over it too.


No, the microwave was all right.  I think she  just didn't use enough or any cooking spray, so it stuck.  We tried the microwave for cleaning, but the stuck on bits were at the top, so I assume that is why it didn't work.  We even tried putting a cover on the bowl, in the microwave, and that didn't work.


----------



## biaviian (Sep 24, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Ya . Good info . I used mine the other day to check the probes on my TP-20 .


I didn't think of that, great idea!


----------

